# Bladder infection?



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I think Bailey has a bladder infection. She's been going alot and peed 3 times in 10 minutes this evening. My vet wants me to put a ladel under her to get a sample. Ummm her bum doesnt sit very far off the ground, how do i get a ladel under her? Anyone have an easier way?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Leah was treated for a UTI recently. LOL they told me the same thing, put a pan under her or something. What? Yeah, right. So I just brought her in and they said they'd try to get a urine sample...which included a useless tech wandering around after her with aplastic tray bigger than she was. Again, yeah, right. So then they decided to stick her with a needle in her bladder to get a urine sample...but it didn't work because she had no pee in her. So they gave her subQ fluids...and 2 hours later finally got a urine sample. If you can't get a urine sample I'd suggest giving her a lot of fluid before you go to the vet's with a medicine dropper, It maybe added $30 to our bill for them to get her urine that way, vs. the $15 it would have been for urinalysis anyway. Sucked for Leah, though. But yeah, you basically can bring her in and they can draw out urine to test.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Try a potty pad upside down. Like on the plastic part. Will she potty on that? You can pour it in a small jar after she urinates.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Well after 30 minutes of following her I did get a tiny sample, not sure if its enough. My vet has no openings tomorrow so that's why I'm trying to get the sample.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hope all is clear in her urine test keep us posted thanks


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Well I just dropped off the sample so I'll give an update as soon as I head from them.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

maybe make a small 'tray' with aluminum foil and slide it underneath her when she squats. Would have to be narrow!! Other than the upside down pee pads that's what I'd try. Good luck, hope she is OK. Sue


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Vet just called and she does not have bladder infection but does have vaginitis. Going to treat with antibiotics since she's licking and bothered "down there".


----------

